# Paint pixel drawing



## SAVIORself (Mar 10, 2013)

Not sure what to call this.. its pretty much something I did in MSpaint. Got bored one day and built onto a simple square I drew. This is what came of it.. All done pixel by pixel..







Might add onto it but I like the way it looks atm.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 10, 2013)

I noticed two mistakes. (without completely wasting my time)





Try to guess how I did that.

Edit: the opposite of the upper one should be marked instead, w/e.


----------



## SAVIORself (Mar 10, 2013)

Bound to be some, good eye.

Should concentrated on one side and copy pasted. I kept building bigger squares around the original then filled in the patterns.

I bet theres more.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 10, 2013)

SAVIORself said:


> Bound to be some, good eye.
> 
> Should concentrated on one side and copy pasted. I kept building bigger squares around the original then filled in the patterns.
> 
> I bet theres more.


There aren't any , the trick I used was that I split the image in half, mirrored the right side and crossed my eyes to join the two images into one. It's like how crossed eye 3D or magic eye pictures work, I noticed the differences immediately this way.


----------



## spinal_cord (Mar 10, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> There aren't any , the trick I used was that I split the image in half, mirrored the right side and crossed my eyes to join the two images into one. It's like how crossed eye 3D or magic eye pictures work, I noticed the differences immediately this way.


 I use that method for 'spot the difference' games. Works quite well usually, even in professor layton


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 13, 2013)

Whoa that is cool right there.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 14, 2013)

SAVIORself said:


> Not sure what to call this..


A mandala?


Black and white might be harder to notice errors when you create it.


----------

